
Dev productivity is down: How we measure our dev process now that we’re remote - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/dev-productivity-is-way-down-at-linearb/
======
davetwichell
Agree that process is more important output, as long as the output is there .
. .

~~~
mikimichaeli
I think what OP is trying to say is that output is important but when it's
down you want to understand why, and for that, you need to measure the process

